# Chrome to Endura swap.. How hard is it?



## 71pontiacHP (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm thinking about converting the front end of my '72 lemans with the ch robe bumper to a 71-72 endura front end. How hard would this be? Exactly what parts do I need besides the endura bumper to complete this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

71pontiacHP said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about converting the front end of my '72 lemans with the ch robe bumper to a 71-72 endura front end. How hard would this be? Exactly what parts do I need besides the endura bumper to complete this? Thanks in advance.


you need the whole front end and they are very hard to find.


----------

